# Baby Betta--Pudge



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

It's been a very long time since I've had a Betta and I couldn't pass this little one up. It was labeled as a baby girl at Petco. Now whether that's true or not, I really can't tell. I'm a little rusty still. And I can't fully tell tail yet, maybe someone else here could.
But I've been calling her Pudge, like the fish in Lilo and Stitch. Because I haven't found another name I like. That and she is such a hungry gal. If she sees the slightest movement in the room, she's at the side of the tank thinking she's being fed.
Left is when I bought her on 3-31, right is today 5-8.









This isn't the best flared picture but... Really can't tell what kind of tail she's got here. 🤔


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I love her! She is so cute and I love the transformation! And Pudge is a adorable name!


----------



## mrmagnum (Mar 16, 2021)

She is so cute!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Beautiful betta! I think that your girl may actually be a guy, though. You can see the “beard” when he is flaring (and even when he is not), and the long fins (especially the ventrals) are characteristic of males. But regardless of gender, that looks like a very healthy and happy fish!! (And, I love the name!)


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Goldmoon said:


> Beautiful betta! I think that your girl may actually be a guy, though. You can see the “beard” when he is flaring (and even when he is not), and the long fins (especially the ventrals) are characteristic of males. But regardless of gender, that looks like a very healthy and happy fish!! (And, I love the name!)


Yeah I would agree with @Goldmoon answer. Pudge is a very beautiful name for either gender! Wish you the best with your beautiful baby betta!


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah. I was guessing from the fins alone that Pudge was a male at this point. That and he makes hugeeeee bubble nests. The one now is taking up half of the tank! 
















I got a decent flare here and that immediately gave it away.
I knew they were bad at labeling fish correctly. 🤣
But Pudge is a pig and a firecracker. Lol. I come into my room to lay down before work and he sat there flaring and getting mad because I didn't drop some food in. Lol. 🤣


----------

